

Want to see how efficient your code is? Have it refactored. - auston
http://refactormycode.com

======
sanswork
A lot of the refactors I see being voted most popular are optimizing only for
LOC not speed or clarity.

I would recommend putting a higher focus on the last two to the users of the
site than the first one.

~~~
jkkramer
Many of the submissions seem to have code with lines a mile long. Maybe it's
less of an issue nowadays with high-res, widescreen monitors, but I find code
that stays within around 80-100 columns to be most readable. Plus it's easier
to peruse when you end up seeing the code in other, non-editor environments
(terminal, source control, browser).

Does anyone actually prefer longer (100+) lines over LOC? Maybe it's a Windows
thing. I know I started to become stricter about line length when I moved to
OS X (and started using the command-line more often).

~~~
dfranke
I usually write Lisp in 120 columns. I don't actually put very much on each
line, but my code tends to be very deeply nested so it finds its way to the
right margin rather quickly. Twenty consecutive close-parens is not unusual
for me.

~~~
ken
I have the opposite experience. Lisp puts the operator on the far left, and
has no penalty for a newline, so I find it much easier to keep lines shorter.

In Algol-based languages, I end up with "something_something [op]
something_something" and then if I need to do something else, my next line
_starts_ 20 chars from the left edge, to line up with the op. So I have to
choose between really long lines, or really short identifiers, or breaking one
expression into several using temporary variables -- all of these make me feel
dirty.

------
ericb
Very cool idea, and nice, clean implementation. I have wished for something
like this before without knowing this was what I was wishing for. Looks like a
better solution than pasting into IRC chats.

~~~
almost
For pasting code to IRC you probably want a pastebin.

<http://www.pastebin.org/>

------
vikas5678
I like the idea, i think its a wonderful way for programmers to come together
and collaborate. I do wonder how different this would be from any other
programming forum except being better looking?

~~~
EastSmith
Perhaps, because it is focused on a single problem?

